# Homemade Surface Gage



## cambyz28 (Jan 14, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 14, 2017)

cambyz28 said:


> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk







Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 14, 2017)

cambyz28 said:


> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2017)

Hmmm, not sure why, but I am not seeing any of the pics.


----------



## David S (Jan 15, 2017)

Nope I can't get anything either.

David


----------



## hman (Jan 17, 2017)

It's a bit of a pain, but you can see the images if you click "Reply."  Look at the images in the reply box.  When done, you have to highlight everything and delete it.  

I guess the site still has trouble with Tapatalk.  Ah, well....


----------



## f350ca (Jan 17, 2017)

Its not just Tapatalk, i have a devil of a time posting pictures off my Mac desktop. Sometimes they work, sometimes not. If I repost the photo in edit sometimes it will show, sometimes not.

Greg


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 18, 2017)

This is bizarre, but it does not appear that any changes have been made to the posts or to the attached photos, but they now appear in the thread itself, no need to open the reply box.

Anyway, that looks like a nice surface gage. Great work!


----------



## f350ca (Jan 18, 2017)

This happens to some of my posts as well Terry. I can't get the photos to display, (show the dreaded red  X) then a while later they sometimes appear. Computers!

Greg


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 18, 2017)

Blame it on the Sheeneys, gremlins, or whatever.  I actually believe it has to do with what kind of magic smoke you have in your computer. You know, the magic smoke that comes out if something goes wrong, and then after that it never works again.

I'm tellin' ya, it all depends on the magic smoke!!


----------



## petertha (Jan 18, 2017)

I can see your pics fine but I don't quite understand the complete assembly. Does the purple plate with 6 holes act as kind of a rigid hinge like I annotated on this sketch? And you have some more knobs & do-dads to make yet? I'd like to make something like this one day so if you have some final assembly pics that would be great.


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 18, 2017)

Peter tha you are correct I will snag some pics of it together. I works great been waiting to build one for a while and this seemed like the simplest most stable design 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 18, 2017)

Does that help?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## petertha (Jan 19, 2017)

Sorry, I just see two XX's and Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cambyz28 (Jan 21, 2017)

Idk Petertha I logged on my computer and they are showing up. You still can't see them?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwm (Jan 21, 2017)

Gotta love Tapatalk and and iPhone!
Beautiful work though. I may build that also.
Robert


----------



## petertha (Jan 21, 2017)

Now I see 10 thumbnails. If I click on them I can see pic. Looks like they are all the same pic btw.


----------

